

Use Google Docs to Monitor Your Website’s Uptime - abraham
http://lifehacker.com/5896830/use-google-docs-to-monitor-your-websites-uptime

======
bradleyland
Flagged because this is shamefully ripped off from Labnol.org.

<http://www.labnol.org/internet/website-uptime-monitor/21060/>

------
K2h
Off topic, but this makes me wonder what kind of weird social engineered virus
one could propagate through google docs spreadsheet by people just blindly
filling out a sheet when instructions are posted In a random blog post.

~~~
seanica
Or DDOS

------
pagekalisedown
Clever trick, but would this violate the ToS?

